# Best/Easiest Lure for Pickeral



## Leibs16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey Gents,

I’m heading up to the Poconos this weekend and I'd like to catch and release some snot rockets. I've never caught any before. What would you suggest the easiest way to catch these bad boys is? Need help fast as I’m heading up Friday.

Thanks,
Leibs


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 9, 2008)

This time of year I would go with hard jerkbaits and senkos. Good luck


----------



## bcritch (Apr 9, 2008)

Mepps Black Fury Spinners - They never fail me  

https://mepps.com/products/info/index.php?pffk=info_blackfuryplaintreble_128&tab=fishspecies

https://mepps.com/lure_selection_guide/view.php?id=13


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 9, 2008)

Wingmans are great for anything!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 9, 2008)

X-Raps will catch them any time, and if the water is warm enough, a Horny Toad will really produce. I had 4 times as many hits as my friend fishing all kinds of other topwaters in the Pickerel Pond last summer when I was using a Horny Toad. If I could have hooked even half the picks that hit it.... They will take a live shiner or bream (and any other live bait probably) but I'm not sure if you wanted that.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 9, 2008)

Leibs16 said:


> Hey Gents,
> 
> I’m heading up to the Poconos this weekend and I'd like to catch and release some snot rockets. I've never caught any before. What would you suggest the easiest way to catch these bad boys is? Need help fast as I’m heading up Friday.
> 
> ...



Use hooks!


----------



## slim357 (Apr 9, 2008)

dont know too much about them but id use search baits, and cover a lot of water.


----------

